# Isle La Motte, VT



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

If I was a bit wealthier, I'd be all over this: 320 New Road, Isle La Motte (poquetterealty.com)

Plenty of acreage to do stuff and 5 acres of grapes. I've driven by the road several times and it's a quiet zone and town (islands are good for that).


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Whow, in my area, that house and that amount of land would be several million dollars.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Farmerjack41 said:


> Whow, in my area, that house and that amount of land would be several million dollars.


There ya go, it's a steal! Could be your summer home


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Why are there no trees? Is that a bog?

I thought the same thing about how much it would cost even in my area, easily over a million but there are no trees.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Google maps makes it seem more like a hay field, with parts in the back starting to grow in by the looks.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

That would be several million here...................................


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Couldn't even touch the bare land for that here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pretty house. I wonder how much snow they have right now.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Pretty house. I wonder how much snow they have right now.


I live 10 minutes away and we have about a foot.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

altair said:


> I live 10 minutes away and we have about a foot.


Thanks, I was just wondering if you got hit with the piles that fell in much of the area.


----------

